# Yuri Talalaev Systema Tucson



## lever

Hello

  I am intrested in learing Systema.  Fortuantly I live in Tucson, Az, home of Systema Tucson.  I have two questions, Has anyone trained with or under the head instructor Yuri Talalaev and is he a good instructor?  Secondly they only offer class once a week is that sufficent for a begginer to train and retrain the information?

Thank You

Matt


----------



## Robert Gergi

Yes, Yuri is a very good instructore, his school is listed at
http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates&loc=us&sta=AZ

As for once a week training, it is a good idea to start with 1 or 2 classes per week either with an instructor or alone learning from videos, this will help in understanding the basics and foundation of Systema.

On a side note, Vladimir and Konstantin will be in Arizona mid-Nov, might be worth it for you to go check out the seminar in Phoenix
http://www.systema.us/DesertSummit/Desert_Summit.html


----------



## Brian King

Matt,
Yuri is a VERY good instructor and I highly recommend his training without any reservations at all. His understanding is very deep and his ability to show, explain and help students is top notch.He speaks very good English and I consider him a very good friend. I always seek him out for training at any and every opportunity. 

Like all training I recommend that you contact Yuri and try out a class, see if you like the students and the instructor. See if Systema is for you. Make up your own mind by doing.

Regarding once a week, a student gets out of training what they put into it. If you only practice, think about the principles and take note of your physical, mental, and spiritual state during the scheduled classes then you will be limiting yourself. Even then, once a week, if that is all you do you will notice some benefits in my opinion. Those rewards often motivate others to pay closer attention to the class, to increase the quality of their training if they cannot increase the quantity of their training. 

Hope to see you at the Phoenix seminar. There will be a large group of us coming down from the Seattle area. Beginners are welcome and will get a lot out of the training. This seminar is going to be great and I cannot wait.

Welcome to the martial talk.

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin

As stated by others Yuri is very good and I wish I lived closer. No matter how many days a week you train the learning is mostly done in the homework. For those that simply 'attend' class it does not really matter how many days a week they train, they progress slowly. For those that are active in their learning throughout the day and do not limit themselves to 'class', they learn much faster.

Do your homework and you will be fine.

Mark J.


----------



## lever

Thank you all for the information.  I will check out Systema Tucson.

Matt


----------

